# Chilean Juice at Consumers in Pittsburgh



## ffemt128 (Feb 7, 2011)

Juice list is available. Use link below then go to wine store or open attachment

https://www.consumersproduce.com/

I'm considering getting the following;
Cabernet Sauvignon
Chardonnay
Muscat
Chianti
Pinot Grigio
Sauvignon Blanc 

View attachment Chilean.pdf


----------



## almargita (Feb 7, 2011)

Doug:

Getting an error on your link......
Al


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 7, 2011)

almargita said:


> Doug:
> 
> Getting an error on your link......
> Al




Fixed link, added attachment.


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2011)

Very Good Pricing!


----------



## Brintk (Feb 7, 2011)

Those grape prices look kind of high compared to prices of the Fall 2010 California grapes that Consumers sold. The California grapes were in the high $20 to low $30 range for 36# lugs compared to these prices for 18# lugs.

Does anyone remember what the Chilean grape prices were last May?


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 7, 2011)

How long will the 6g buckets last at 65 degrees in my basement? I can only do 2 at a time in my Primaries so I would be looking at probably 3 weeks to get through 8 buckets.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 7, 2011)

I use the bucket as a primary. You'll need carboys to transfer into. These buckets last year yielded amost a full 6 gallons of juice opposed to the California juice, which after fillig a 5 gallon carboy, only filled a gallon jug about 3/4 of the way.


----------



## Brintk (Feb 7, 2011)

If you emptied the first two buckets into your primaries, then split the next two buckets in half into the recently emptied buckets, you could be fermenting 4 buckets at the same time. That would leave only four buckets setting waiting for a primary. I would sulfite them them and put them in as cool a place as you can find (Outside in early May, in Pa, might get the job done.) until the SG on your primaries gets down to 1.01 (About a week). That would only leave the last four buckets to set for about a week before you do the same to them. 

Better yet, if you can arrange it with Ron C.- he may want you to pay for all up front, only pick up four buckets at a time. That would require two trips to the 'Burgh, though.


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 7, 2011)

Starting 8 buckets at one time would not work out well for us. We would rather buy them and start them two at a time over 4-5 weeks. We just need to know that they are not going to go bad in our basement while we are getting to them.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 7, 2011)

I am holding out for prices from Luva Bella Winery. They are the main distributor in the area and the selection is larger. I don't think they're selling grapes though this year.


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 7, 2011)

Anyone know how I can find a local distributor in the SE Penn area?


----------



## Tom (Feb 7, 2011)

Gino's in Hammonton NJ and I think one in MD but dont have name or where


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 7, 2011)

WeLoveCab said:


> Anyone know how I can find a local distributor in the SE Penn area?



Look for produce suppliers in the area. They seem to be the ones around here that supply the juice. Check with your local wine and brew supply place, they may also be able to recommend somewhere.

I did a quick search on wine juice in mechanicsburg and come up with nothing. I know the Chilean Juice we got last year was Toro Negro. I believe it came out of Canada. Maybe check thier site (cant get there from work) and see if there are any distributors in your area. Not sure the brand Tom gets but you may be able to do a search on distributors for that brand also.


----------



## reefman (Feb 8, 2011)

In Maryland, Harford Vinyard and Winery just announced their Chilean grape and juice list for April-May delivery. 

http://stores.harfordvineyard.com/-strse-template/varietals/Page.bok
http://stores.harfordvineyard.com/-strse-template/springpricelist/Page.bok

Contact Us / Directions 
Harford Vineyard
1311 West Jarretsville Road
Forest Hill, Maryland 21050 

Contact Information
Kevin & Teresa Mooney - Vineyard Owners
Roxanne Mooney - Sales
443-495-1699 or 443-695-5380
[email protected]

These are really nice folks, and very helpful.
Regards,


----------



## WeLoveCab (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome find Reefman! That is only an hour south of me!


----------



## anderson_paul (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi all I'm new to the site and this is my first post. I was looking at this site you were all talking about consumersproduce but I live to far (chattanooga,tn) anybody know were I can get fresh juice or grapes in this area? Thanks so much!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 9, 2011)

First off welcome to the forum. I would ask at where ever you buy your wine supplies at. Chances are they'll have an idea where the closest place is.


----------



## anderson_paul (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks for the quick answer, but I have ordered my equipment online and it will be my first wine. I know everybody says do kits first and I might, but I have been reading a lot about making and I just don't want to make wine kits its like making a box cake its not really for me.


----------



## almargita (Feb 10, 2011)

I have to disagree with that, kits are a great learning process & they produce a lot of award winning quality wines. But you are paying a little more for the convience for all the ingredients together in one package. Guaranteed you will be missing something when trying to make you wine for the very first time!! I still find myself needing something in addition to adding to the endless equipment upgrades & additional carboys......
Al


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 10, 2011)

almargita said:


> I have to disagree with that, kits are a great learning process & they produce a lot of award winning quality wines. But you are paying a little more for the convience for all the ingredients together in one package. Guaranteed you will be missing something when trying to make you wine for the very first time!! I still find myself needing something in addition to adding to the endless equipment upgrades & additional carboys......
> Al



Isn't that the truth.....


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2011)

...where else can you buy juice from South Africa, etc. The kits are very good even for the experianced wine maker. You will find less expensive one's that your guests will love and very high quality for the descreet. Take a look at what I've made. I'll never knock kits. Besides for the small amount of time and money involved with them, it's pretty hard to screw one up.

In other words, GO FOR IT!


----------



## reefman (Feb 10, 2011)

WeLoveCab said:


> Awesome find Reefman! That is only an hour south of me!


Let me know what you buy. I'm still on the fence, but considering Muscate for sure, and maybe a Viognier. My wife and I prefer medium sweet white wine rather than reds, except for fruit wines.
I tend to try more varieties then she does.


----------



## reefman (Feb 10, 2011)

almargita said:


> I have to disagree with that, kits are a great learning process & they produce a lot of award winning quality wines. But you are paying a little more for the convience for all the ingredients together in one package. Guaranteed you will be missing something when trying to make you wine for the very first time!! I still find myself needing something in addition to adding to the endless equipment upgrades & additional carboys......
> Al


Boy can I relate that that. I've only made one kit/batch so far, and just getting ready for batch #2. 
I already have 5 carboys (2-6 gal, 2-5gal, 1- 3gal.), two fermenting buckets, all of the other accessories for racking, and bottling, two corkers. I'm collecting used bottles from friends. Only things I don't have are test kits, and filter equipment.


----------



## almargita (Feb 10, 2011)

Been reading a lot about the Chilian juice & how good it is, seems most people drink it dry....... Does anyone ever backsweeten it??? We prefer a medium sweeet to even a sweet wine over a dry one. I guess you doctor it up any way you prefer to drink it.... There is no right or wrong, although some people may say DRY is the way to go. Like eating steak, chefs say rare is the best, me I prefer well done!
Al


----------



## Tom (Feb 10, 2011)

Have you ever tasted Chilean Carmenere or malbec?
Both are loaded with flavor. As you get into making more wine your tastes will change and become a "dry" drinker
When my wife started drinking wine all she wanted is a sweeter wine. Now she loves dry wine. Its getting hard for her to drink my fruit wines now..


----------



## almargita (Feb 10, 2011)

Tom:

Actually have never tasted any of them, good idea, may go out & buy a couple bottles to try. Some of my friends only prefer dry wines?? Taste buds do change, used to like very sweet wines, now seem to be at medium sweet time in my life, maybe I am heading to the dry arena!
Al


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 10, 2011)

Last year I picked up the Cab Franc, Chianti, Pinot Grigio and Sav Blanc. The reds are obviously dry and both lightly oaked. Julie loves the Chianti. The whites we back sweetened slightly as both prefer a sweeter white wine. I believe we only sweetened to 1.000 though for both so I guess you would consider those semi-sweet to semi-dry? 

I'll be getting both of those again this year and likely to the same to them again.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 10, 2011)

Tom said:


> As you get into making more wine your tastes will change and become a "dry" drinker
> When my wife started drinking wine all she wanted is a sweeter wine. Now she loves dry wine.



Al, Tom is right. Ok, I'll say it again...Tom is right!
My wife and I prefered semi sweet to sweet wines. Now it's semi dry. Knowing this ahead of time I have made three red kits and put them away and will continue to do a red or two each year. Since they take much longer to age and not our liking's right now it's easy not to drink them. BUT, when the time comes we might like them, I'll already have a quanity of them ready to drink.


----------



## Tom (Feb 10, 2011)

DAN!

Did I see you said *TWICE* I was right?/

I'm humbled ..


----------



## ffemt128 (May 2, 2011)

Juice should be available this week in Pittsburgh. I'm looking forward to picking up my order.


----------



## almargita (May 2, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Juice should be available this week in Pittsburgh. I'm looking forward to picking up my order.



Wont be able to get any yet, leaving for Vegas & California in the morning. Checked the weather for the next 2 weeks out there & guess what, NO RAIN!! 
That will be different! Last 4 weeks of my Golf League have been rained out here & it look to continue........
Al


----------



## Flem (May 2, 2011)

Al, have a great trip. Don't spend all your money in Vegas. Will you be back in time for Doug's get-together on the 15th?


----------



## reefman (May 4, 2011)

almargita said:


> Wont be able to get any yet, leaving for Vegas & California in the morning. Checked the weather for the next 2 weeks out there & guess what, NO RAIN!!
> That will be different! Last 4 weeks of my Golf League have been rained out here & it look to continue........
> Al



Al,
Are you one of the Pittsburgh golfers that plays on New Years Day? When I lived there, it was a big golf day, even with snow on the ground.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 4, 2011)

Just spoke with Consumers, Juice is in and they are in the process of pulling orders together. I WFH tomorrow so I'm picking up Friday at lunch time. Yeah Baby. I'll be pitching yeast Sunday afternoon most likely. I'll take ph and sg readings ahead of time.


----------



## mrzazz (May 5, 2011)

Picking mine up Wednesday. YEA !!!!!!!


----------



## ffemt128 (May 6, 2011)

Heading down around 10:30 to pick up my juice. Whooo Hoooo... I'll have to shift some stuff (carboys) around on the bench to the other bench so that I can have room off the floor for the buckets.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 6, 2011)

Remember to give the buckets a chance to warm up before adding your yeast.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 6, 2011)

djrockinsteve said:


> Remember to give the buckets a chance to warm up before adding your yeast.




Oh Yeah. I'm figuring on adding yeast on Sunday sometime. No sooner. Each time I picked them up they were about 38 degrees.


----------



## Flem (May 6, 2011)

Looks like your get-together next week might be a "racking party"!!


----------



## Brintk (May 6, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Oh Yeah. I'm figuring on adding yeast on Sunday sometime. No sooner. Each time I picked them up they were about 38 degrees.



I picked up my buckets Thursday morning at 6:30. One hour later, at home, the temp of the buckets were 44 degrees. By Noon I had transferred to the fermenter and the temp was 52 degrees, at which point I took the yeast out of the fridge and sprinkled on top. (Ron told me that the must was already sulphited, so I skipped that. Also, when I broke the seal on the buckets and pulled up the lid there was a slight vacuum in the bucket.) Today, I have lots of bubbles on top, and the smell is permeating the house. 

I bought Merlot. SG=1.094, pH=3.40, TA= .51


----------



## ffemt128 (May 6, 2011)

Brintk said:


> I picked up my buckets Thursday morning at 6:30. One hour later, at home, the temp of the buckets were 44 degrees. By Noon I had transferred to the fermenter and the temp was 52 degrees, at which point I took the yeast out of the fridge and sprinkled on top. (Ron told me that the must was already sulphited, so I skipped that. Also, when I broke the seal on the buckets and pulled up the lid there was a slight vacuum in the bucket.) Today, I have lots of bubbles on top, and the smell is permeating the house.
> 
> I bought Merlot. SG=1.094, pH=3.40, TA= .51


Sounds promising. I'm going to check the ph sg etc later tonight or tomorrow. I have the lids all just sitting on the buckets. for now.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 6, 2011)

Hey Doug, you should have listened to us and got it at Luva Bellas. Consumers just had a recall on all of their juice. Please put the lid back on it and keep it cool. Tonight drop it off at the chat room and Steve and I will dispose of it properly.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 6, 2011)

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Doug, you should have listened to us and got it at Luva Bellas. Consumers just had a recall on all of their juice. Please put the lid back on it and keep it cool. Tonight drop it off at the chat room and Steve and I will dispose of it properly.



I already left it there. Didn't you see it in the corner. Oh that must have been what the dogs were lapping up.

I calibrated my ph meter and checked everything tonight. Here are some preliminary numbers.

Sav Blanc 1.090 ph 3.24
Musacat 1.088 ph 3.22
Chardonay 1.088 ph 3.22
Pinot Grig 1.088 ph 3.24
Cab Sav 1.092 ph 3.20
Chianti 1.090 ph 3.20

I'll re calibrate and re check everything in tomorrow as well as checking acid then update numbers if necessary.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 7, 2011)

I re-calibrated the meter this morning and checked ph again. SG remained very close at 60 degrees. Last night when I checked everything it was about 47 degrees. My ph readings changed from last night until now. I'm using the phep 5 ph meter from HANNA.

Sav Blanc 1.090 ph 3.42
Musacat 1.088 ph 3.46
Chardonay 1.088 ph 3.27
Pinot Grig 1.088 ph 3.46
Cab Sav 1.092 ph 3.43
Chianti 1.090 ph 3.43

Is it normal to see a change in ph as indicated by the numbers today vs yesterday? I think I'll calibrate the meter again later and check readings again. On a side note, all solutions are fresh and I'm very careful not to cross contaminate.


----------



## Brintk (May 8, 2011)

Temperature's effect on pH. 

http://www.eutechinst.com/techtips/tech-tips4.htm

Could this be the answer to your question?


----------



## ffemt128 (May 10, 2011)

Everything is fermenting vigorously. Only question I have is; the Chianti has an abnormally strong sulphur (rotten egg) smell. I'm using lavin 212 for both the reds and this is the only one with an odd (abnormal) smell. I don't recall this from last year's batch.


----------



## Racer (May 10, 2011)

ffemt128 said:


> Everything is fermenting vigorously. Only question I have is; the Chianti has an abnormally strong sulphur (rotten egg) smell. I'm using lavin 212 for both the reds and this is the only one with an odd (abnormal) smell. I don't recall this from last year's batch.



Sounds like the yeast is getting stressed. Try adding a little yeast nutrient and giving it a good stir to help drive off the rotten egg odor.212 can be a little needy when it comes to a slightly off (low nitrogen level)fermentation.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 11, 2011)

Racer said:


> Sounds like the yeast is getting stressed. Try adding a little yeast nutrient and giving it a good stir to help drive off the rotten egg odor.212 can be a little needy when it comes to a slightly off (low nitrogen level)fermentation.




I did add a nutrient last night just before I posted this and gave it a good stirring afterwards. I'll check it today after work and see if it has disipated.


----------



## reefman (May 12, 2011)

Our Chilean juice (Muscat) is coming in on Thursday next week.
Is it already adusted for pH, acid and sugar, or should I expect to have to make adjustments?
Anybody have a good recipe for this?


----------



## Julie (May 12, 2011)

reefman said:


> Our Chilean juice (Muscat) is coming in on Thursday next week.
> Is it already adusted for pH, acid and sugar, or should I expect to have to make adjustments?
> Anybody have a good recipe for this?



Hi Doug,

I got the Chilean juice bucket of muscat from Lva Bella and it was adjusted for ph, acid and sugar, I left it alone. It fermented nicely and now is clearing very nicely. I will take an acid reading probably next week. I think you can let this stuff go ahead and ferment and do any adjustment after fermentation.


----------



## mrzazz (May 12, 2011)

I got 4 Chilean Juice buckets from Consumers Produce yesterday. Taking SG readings today 3 are 1.080 - 1.090 but the Pinot Grigio is .995??? Like it already has finished fermenting. It is also very milky/hazy looking. Any ideas?


----------



## Julie (May 12, 2011)

sounds like it has fermented, did you taste it?


----------



## mrzazz (May 12, 2011)

Yes I tasted it. It was tasty, definitely not sweet at all. How do I know there is a alcohol content to it? Should I just put it in the carboy and airlock it. They were closed so I couldnt talk to anyone there.


----------



## Flem (May 12, 2011)

Sounds like the Pinot Grigio wasn't kept cold at the Produce store. It actually sounds like it's been fermenting for a few days already. Was it actively bubbling when you picked it up?


----------



## Julie (May 12, 2011)

Most of these wines are starting around 1.090, so you can guestimate your ABV and probably be close. I would rack put it under airlock.


----------



## mrzazz (May 12, 2011)

It actually was under pressure and showing some pressure coming out of the rubber ring in the lid. Hmm I dont know I guess its fermented out..... I really hope its ok and not bad now.


----------



## Julie (May 12, 2011)

mrzazz said:


> It actually was under pressure and showing some pressure coming out of the rubber ring in the lid. Hmm I dont know I guess its fermented out..... I really hope its ok and not bad now.



I really don't think it is, I believe it has fermented out, you tasted it and it tasted good, if it had gone bad you would have known that when you tasted it.


----------



## mrzazz (May 12, 2011)

So that would mean I bought a 6 gallon bucket of WINE  I think !


----------



## Julie (May 12, 2011)

mrzazz said:


> So that would mean I bought a 6 gallon bucket of WINE  I think !



Yep sounds like it,


----------



## KevininPa (May 12, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone ordered grapes from Consumers? I ordered Carmenere and Syrah from them and was told they would be in around the 
18th of May. I keep trying to Get in touch with Ron, but no luck.


----------



## Julie (May 12, 2011)

did you try calling early morning?


----------



## KevininPa (May 12, 2011)

No, I work third shift. I usually try to get to sleep right when i get home. I've been emailing but understand they are probably super busy right now.



Julie said:


> did you try calling early morning?


----------



## Julie (May 12, 2011)

KevininPa said:


> No, I work third shift. I usually try to get to sleep right when i get home. I've been emailing but understand they are probably super busy right now.



Yea, they are very busy, I haven't dealt with them a lot but last fall I know I had to call around 8 am to talk to Ron.


----------



## reefman (May 12, 2011)

Julie said:


> Hi Doug,
> 
> I got the Chilean juice bucket of muscat from Lva Bella and it was adjusted for ph, acid and sugar, I left it alone. It fermented nicely and now is clearing very nicely. I will take an acid reading probably next week. I think you can let this stuff go ahead and ferment and do any adjustment after fermentation.



Thanks Julie, I appreciate the info. What yeast did you use? Any need for peptic enzyme?


----------



## reefman (May 12, 2011)

here's a label shot of the juice my local vinyard is selling.


----------



## Julie (May 13, 2011)

reefman said:


> Thanks Julie, I appreciate the info. What yeast did you use? Any need for peptic enzyme?



Mine was already innoculated with yeast, they used 1118. Look on the bucket it should say if yeast has been added. I got a Montepulciano from Comsumers last fall and didn't look so I added yeast but when I was washing out the bucket I noticed that it was marked that yeast was added.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 13, 2011)

mrzazz said:


> I got 4 Chilean Juice buckets from Consumers Produce yesterday. Taking SG readings today 3 are 1.080 - 1.090 but the Pinot Grigio is .995??? Like it already has finished fermenting. It is also very milky/hazy looking. Any ideas?



Just reading the thread again. I picked up my pinot grigio last friday. Thed SG was 1.088. I would definately say that has fermented out and agree witht the other recommendations to place in carboy under airlock. I let mine warm up and pitched yeast even though the bucket says may contain sulfites and yeast. The commercial yeast should over come the natural yeast and I did add enzyme to all buckets based on a recommendation from another winemaker when I first ventured into Juice buckets a year ago.


----------



## reefman (May 13, 2011)

Julie said:


> Mine was already innoculated with yeast, they used 1118. Look on the bucket it should say if yeast has been added. I got a Montepulciano from Comsumers last fall and didn't look so I added yeast but when I was washing out the bucket I noticed that it was marked that yeast was added.



Julie,
Did you use the 1118 for the Muscat juice?


----------



## Julie (May 13, 2011)

reefman said:


> Julie,
> Did you use the 1118 for the Muscat juice?



Yes, that is what it was innoculated with.


----------

